# My Nephew died. He was only 28



## Murrmurr (Jul 3, 2022)

My sister, Bonnie, is inconsolable. Joshua was her youngest son, her baby, and everyone's favorite.

Josh had severe learning disabilities, and was developmentally delayed, but he was such a sweet boy and grew into a gentle, caring young man. But he was taunted all through school, and became socially awkward. He had difficulty finding work, and difficulty keeping the precious jobs he did manage to get. He worked hard, and cheerfully dedicated himself to every job he got, but he required repeated instruction and guidance from his supervisors and co-workers, and I guess they'd grow weary of it. 

Josh kept trying to get out on his own; get his own place and make a life for himself, and like most men he hoped to meet the right girl and maybe even become a father someday. Joshua did have a few girlfriends, but they just took advantage of him. And every time he'd lose yet another job, he'd have to move back in with Bonnie. She didn't mind, of course, but it got harder on him each time.

We _all_ encouraged him, advised him, and loved him with all our hearts - no one more than his mother - but Joshua became more and more discouraged and depressed. Yesterday morning, he packed all of his medications into a lunchbox and drove into to his favorite forest and lay down beside his favorite river, where he died peacefully.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 3, 2022)

Sending you hugs and prayers.  I'm so sorry....


----------



## Kika (Jul 3, 2022)

Oh, how sad.  My deepest sympathy to you, your sister and to everyone who knew Joshua.  Losing a child is the absolute worst pain that anyone could have.
So sorry.


----------



## Bella (Jul 3, 2022)

Frank, I'm so sorry. That's a terrible tragedy. Joshua must've been in tremendous pain. My heart goes out to you and your family.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 3, 2022)

Oh gosh....very sorry for your sister's grief, 

and for the others of your family, and for Joshua.  He was loved.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 3, 2022)

Kika said:


> Oh, how sad.  My deepest sympathy to you, your sister and to everyone who knew Joshua.  Losing a child is the absolute worst pain that anyone could have.
> So sorry.





Bella said:


> Frank, I'm so sorry. That's a terrible tragedy. Joshua must've been in tremendous pain. My heart goes out to you and your family.


Thank you.


----------



## MountainRa (Jul 3, 2022)

Condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 3, 2022)

Kaila said:


> Oh gosh....very sorry for your sister's grief,
> 
> and for the others of your family, and for Joshua.  He was loved.


He was loved tremendously, and that's a great comfort to my sister.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 3, 2022)

I have no words but I am tearing up as I think of Joshua and his pain. 
May your sister find comfort somehow. I cannot even begin to imagine what she is feeling.
May you be part of her healing process and may you find solace together.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jul 3, 2022)

Very sorry to hear it, you and your sister have my condolences. 

Sounds like a good kid with a tough life, too bad it ended so early.


----------



## Jules (Jul 3, 2022)

Heartbreaking.  My thoughts to his mom and you.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 3, 2022)

My heart breaks to hear of your loss. May He RIP.


----------



## dseag2 (Jul 3, 2022)

Frank, this is such a tragic story.  If Bonnie is anything like you, I know she was a great mother and did absolutely everything possible to keep him happy.  Other peoples' cruelty knows no bounds.  I'm so sorry.  My sincere condolences.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 3, 2022)

Frank, that is so sad to hear, may Josh rest peacefully.  My condolences to you, Bonnie and your family, this is heartbreaking.


----------



## hawkdon (Jul 3, 2022)

So sorry that this has happened....prayers for all.....


----------



## Bretrick (Jul 3, 2022)

Sadness such as this bring tears to my eyes.
To die in such a way, to see no hope of ever being accepted is truly heartbreaking.


----------



## Gaer (Jul 3, 2022)

Yes, prayers as he lifts into the arms of Angels.


----------



## Geezer Garage (Jul 3, 2022)

My deepest condolences Frank. Life can be so unnecessarily cruel at times.


----------



## Tish (Jul 3, 2022)

My deepest condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 3, 2022)

Tough one
The toughest


----------



## Jace (Jul 3, 2022)

Condolences to you, your sister and family.
May memories comfort you.


----------



## Patricia (Jul 3, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> My sister, Bonnie, is inconsolable. Joshua was her youngest son, her baby, and everyone's favorite.
> 
> Josh had severe learning disabilities, and was developmentally delayed, but he was such a sweet boy and grew into a gentle, caring young man. But he was taunted all through school, and became socially awkward. He had difficulty finding work, and difficulty keeping the precious jobs he did manage to get. He worked hard, and cheerfully dedicated himself to every job he got, but he required repeated instruction and guidance from his supervisors and co-workers, and I guess they'd grow weary of it.
> 
> ...


So sorry for your loss.


----------



## jujube (Jul 3, 2022)

Oh, Frank, that is so sad.  My deepest condolences to you and your family.


----------



## palides2021 (Jul 3, 2022)

Frank, my heart goes out to you, your sister and your family in losing Joshua, such a precious son, nephew, and person! May he fly into the arms of God and rest in eternal peace! My sister lost her son when he was 20 (car accident) and it affects the WHOLE family. You never forget.





,


----------



## Devi (Jul 3, 2022)

So sorry, Frank. My heartfelt condolences to you and yours.


----------



## Llynn (Jul 4, 2022)

I'm so sorry to read this.


----------



## Packerjohn (Jul 4, 2022)

Sorry to hear this.  It's a tough world.  Everyone chasing money, starring at their phones.  No one seems to have time to just sit and share some of their lives with someone.  We are all TOO BUSY!  I think our society is going down the hill no matter how many self-checkout machines they install in the stores.


----------



## Been There (Jul 4, 2022)

I am sorry to hear of this. Do you know what his diagnosis was? I have always told myself that if I was ever fortunate to have a son, I would name him Joshua. I really liked that name ever since I heard it in the movie "War Games." I am so sorry for the mother. I understand how devastated she is. I lost both parents at the age of 9. It's a rough road to travel for a long time.


----------



## JustDave (Jul 4, 2022)

I"m sad to hear this.  That is too young to die.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 4, 2022)

So sorry to read this Frank.. poor guy, but he's no longer in Pain.

 His mother must be deranged with grief.

I know a little of how you must be feeling. 12 years ago my daughter's half brother took his own life at the same age as your nephew.. , a young man with a wife and baby... . 

The pain for them is gone.. bless their hearts..


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 4, 2022)

My sincerest condolences to your family, Frank.  Very sad news indeed and sending prayers your way.


----------



## gamboolman (Jul 4, 2022)

Sorry for your  and your  Sisters loss.
Prayers offered up during this hard  time.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 4, 2022)

So very sorry for this devastating loss.


----------



## WheatenLover (Jul 4, 2022)

How horrible that this happened! I am so sorrowful for you and your family.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 4, 2022)

Frank, I feel your sadness. It sounds as though Joshua tried his very best at life. He gave it his all. I hope that his family remember that, though their hearts at this time are filled with pain. 

Peace and love to you and your family.


----------



## Mizmo (Jul 4, 2022)

Heartbreaking...so sorry.... condolences


----------



## Jackie23 (Jul 4, 2022)

My sincere condolences to you and your family.


----------



## StillLearning (Jul 4, 2022)

Be Kind! Is that really so hard to ask? Apparently it is. We as a species are cruel in so many ways.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 4, 2022)

Condolences to your entire family. What a tragic loss! May your nephew now Rest in Peace.


----------



## oldman (Jul 4, 2022)

I’m sorry for your family’s loss. Someone so young must have see no other way out of his physical/emotional pain.


----------



## officerripley (Jul 4, 2022)

So sorry to hear this, my deepest condolences.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 4, 2022)

Frank, my heart goes out to you and your family during this time of devastating loss.


----------



## Right Now (Jul 4, 2022)

Such a loss for you and your family, Frank.  My heart goes out to you, too.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 4, 2022)

Heartbreaking ... so sorry.  ..  Condolences to your family Frank.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 4, 2022)

Gaer said:


> Yes, prayers as he lifts into the arms of Angels.


...and is accepted with open arms and boundless love.

My sister believes, and I reminded her about this. If it's as she believes, then Josh hasn't been as happy as he is right now since he was around 7.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 4, 2022)

Condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Gaer (Jul 4, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> ...and is accepted with open arms and boundless love.
> 
> My sister believes, and I reminded her about this. If it's as she believes, then Josh hasn't been as happy as he is right now since he was around 7.


MurrMurr, I got these words from the angels just today!
From the angels:
"Angels lift the soul after the body's demise.
We bring the souls to the realm of the  heavens.
Into bliss and fulfillment.
This is  a joyous moment.
No soul goes to another place.
Oh!  The fears of death are so prevalant
on the Earth but Oh! How ignorant this fear!"


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jul 4, 2022)

@Murrmurr … no words adequate .  Prayers and gentle hugs for you and your family


----------



## Della (Jul 4, 2022)

So sorry to hear this, Frank, especially after all the other sadness you've had recently.  May God grant peace and comfort to you and your family.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 4, 2022)

Oh my goodness Frank, I am so sorry.

Eternal rest grant unto him, O Lord, 
and let perpetual light shine upon him.
May he rest in peace.


----------



## HoneyNut (Jul 4, 2022)

It is so very sad.  I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Remy (Jul 4, 2022)

This was heartbreaking to read. I'm so sorry for your sister, you and your entire family and all those that cared about this young man. I'm devasted to hear he was bullied. 

People like him deserve a hand up from society. He should have qualified for a low income apartment. Had a social worker helping him to find suitable jobs. And aren't there organizations that only employ those with disabilities? Seems like we as a people fail people who need help. Again, I'm so sorry.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 4, 2022)

Sincere thanks, everyone.

I've been talking to Bonnie every morning and evening. She's still very emotional of course, but talking is helping right now, and her other sons will be there at her place sometime today.


----------



## Bellbird (Jul 4, 2022)

Murrmurr, that is so sad and tragic. My condolences to you all.


----------



## feywon (Jul 4, 2022)

So sorry to hear that. Condolences to your whole family.


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 6, 2022)

Murr, so sorry to hear about your nephew.


----------



## katlupe (Jul 6, 2022)

I am so sorry for your loss, Frank.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 6, 2022)

squatting dog said:


> Murr, so sorry to hear about your nephew.





katlupe said:


> I am so sorry for your loss, Frank.


Thank you Dog and Kat.

Michelle and I attended his funeral today. My sister held it together pretty well under the circumstances. Her 2 older sons were with her, which helped immensely. It was sure good seeing them. One lives and works in the bay area, the other is a stand-up comic who does computer programming by day in Los Angeles, so it's been a few years since I've seen them.


----------



## MickaC (Jul 6, 2022)

@ Murrmurr
Deeply sorry to hear about the loss of your nephew.
My sincere prayers and thoughts go out to you, and all the family, during this very heartbreaking time.
He will certainly be missed greatly.
He knew it was his time for peace, and he gave himself that gift.
May he REST in PEACE.


----------



## Brookswood (Jul 7, 2022)

That is far to wrong for such a young person to die.    It's the wrong order.   Very sad.


----------



## Patricia (Jul 8, 2022)

I hope your sister is holding up, as grief can often go on and on. So good that she has you for support. I'm sure you are hurting too, and exactly how to best help others can vary from person to person.  Having the forum seems to help when the house gets too quiet at night. Maybe for you too.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 9, 2022)

Patricia said:


> I hope your sister is holding up, as grief can often go on and on. So good that she has you for support. I'm sure you are hurting too, and exactly how to best help others can vary from person to person.  Having the forum seems to help when the house gets too quiet at night. Maybe for you too.


Bonnie's coming over today. Said she has some stuff from her garden for us, but I think she mainly needs the distraction. Michelle went to get some groceries so we can all cook together, and use some of the tomatoes, onions and herbs she's bringing.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 9, 2022)

Frank, so sorry to learn of your nephew's passing.    The pain of losing family members runs  deep...


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 9, 2022)

Nathan said:


> Frank, so sorry to learn of your nephew's passing.    The pain of losing family members runs  deep...


Thanks, Nate.


----------



## dobielvr (Jul 9, 2022)

Sorry about the loss of your nephew.  I know this is a sad time for all of you.
Peace and comfort to you.


----------



## funsearcher! (Jul 9, 2022)

Sorry you all have to go through this. Sincerely sorry.


----------



## DonnyO (Jul 9, 2022)

Sorry for their and your loss.


----------

